# Consulta ECU de Clio



## estebangonzalez (May 5, 2020)

buenas noches, soy un novato een el tema quisiera saber que me orienten tengo un clio 2005 ,que se me rompio el motor, habiendme asesorado con un mecanico y de acuerdo a los costos decidi cambiar el motor y compre el de un clio 2013, pero me estan surgiendo una serie de inconvenientes que me estAN HACIENDO RENEGAR ENTRE EL MECANICO Y UN TECNICO QUE EST manejando el tema elctronico, cdo compre el motor compre la cablera y la Ecu del mismo motor el conjunto el primero problema que me surgio es que me dijeron que tenia que hacer virginizar la Ecu, habiendolo hecho y por supuesto me cobraron unos buenos pesos (7500 pesos argentino,) resulta que el mecanico me dice que haay problema y no pasaba corriente llamo a un tecnico en electronica y ahora resulta que hay de nuevo algun problema con la Ecu, por lo tanto la estoy mandando de nuevo a que me la vean para donde surge el incoveninete , alguien me orientar hace 6 meses que estoy dando vuelta en el tema


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2020)

Lo normal en esos casos es arrancar el motor junto a su ecu en el desguace y luego comprar.
Si no lo hiciste, a lo mejor es verdad que no vá, aunque también puede que no sepan.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2020)

estebangonzalez dijo:


> buenas noches, soy un novato een el tema quisiera saber que me orienten tengo un clio 2005 ,que se me rompio el motor, habiendme asesorado con un mecanico y de acuerdo a los costos decidi cambiar el motor y compre el de un clio 2013, pero me estan surgiendo una serie de inconvenientes que me estAN HACIENDO RENEGAR ENTRE EL MECANICO Y UN TECNICO QUE EST manejando el tema elctronico, cdo compre el motor compre la cablera y la Ecu del mismo motor el conjunto el primero problema que me surgio es que me dijeron que tenia que hacer virginizar la Ecu, habiendolo hecho y por supuesto me cobraron unos buenos pesos (7500 pesos argentino,) resulta que el mecanico me dice que haay problema y no pasaba corriente llamo a un tecnico en electronica y ahora resulta que hay de nuevo algun problema con la Ecu, por lo tanto la estoy mandando de nuevo a que me la vean para donde surge el incoveninete , alguien me orientar hace 6 meses que estoy dando vuelta en el tema


Averigua en un concesionario oficial si las ECU son compatibles, necesitas el N° de serie del motor viejo y el nuevo para esto.
En muchos casos y a pesar de NO ser compatibles, las ECU se reprograman.


Para comentarios futuros:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2020)

Es muy posible que las ecu's no sea iguales porque los motores no son iguales, suelen variar las ruedas fonicas que toman las señales los sensores ckp y cmp, por eso se suele transportar todo del motor donante, ahora el tema de que no funcione es mas complejo aún, en algunos sistemas la ecu se comunica con la bcm y el tablero, y en muchos casos los skim que son los receptores de la llave con chip estan en el tablero o algun otro modulo, el tema es que si todo eso no se comunica con el mismo protocolo, acu y accesorios, no te va a funcionar, por eso el tema de esas ecus de virginizarlas, sería blanquear el codigo oculto.
Todo lo anterior considerando que la ecu funcione, pero existe la posibilidad de que no funcione la ecu y eso ya es otra cosa, el tipo que se dedica a ese tipo de ecus, deberia tener un banco de pruebas y hacerla funcionar el mesa, yo me dedico solo a las de chrysler, ademas de otras cosas, y tengo un generador del patron de pulsos para ver funcionar la ecu en mi mesa sin necesidad de tener el auto, pero esas ecus son otro mundo.


----------

